# Photography anyone?



## LamanchaLover

Hi everyone, just wanted to share some pics. I'm not really a photographer, just like taking casual pictures. If any of you have any advice or critiques for me feel free to share! 
Thanks Kallie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice pics! I've got some good ones if you want to see them


----------



## TrinityRanch

I love photography! Got my first camera last Christmas. Your black goat with the blue eyes is very pretty  

I have loads of goat pictures crammed in my computer!!! They are so hard to get shots of sometimes, but I cant stop taking them.....


----------



## Stacykins

I'm not a photographer either. But I've found if you take a bajillion pictures, you can find a couple of awesome ones in the bunch. After taking pictures (of anything), I go through deleting dozens, sometimes hundreds of out of focus, poorly lit, etc. pictures. I do know to mess with some of my camera's settings to get better pictures. Like when I want a close up picture of a goat eyeball, macro mode is valuable. I can make my crappy little point and shoot take a pretty decent picture if all my ducks are in a row, right shutter speed, iso mode, planets are aligned correctly, etc.


----------



## goatgirl132

Can you try and fix the last pic? Make it less blurred? Once I figure out what its called again I'll tell you.

Have you tryed playing with the contrast and brightness with the first one? 
They look good though!


----------



## goatgirl132

Mess in with the brightness turned this pic









To this pic


----------



## LamanchaLover

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG: Thanks! And I'd love to see some of yours! 

TrinityRanch and StacyKins: I feel the same way! My camera and computer are filled with almost all goat pics! And you have to take a billion to get a few good ones.

goatgirl132: I don't know what it's called either at the moment lol! But I haven't edited these pictures at all, sometimes I get carried away with editing though. I'm trying to get good pictures without lightening/editing/ect. so it's probably my camera that needs to be worked on.. possibly? 

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## goatgirl132

It might just be lighting. Or the camera isn't "up to par" and amazing no offence. 
But try it some. Also try some color splash. 
If you mind I took your pic I'll delete it  
I do quite a bit of photography BT I'm picky


----------



## Stacykins

goatgirl132 said:


> It might just be lighting. Or the camera isn't "up to par" and amazing no offence.
> But try it some. Also try some color splash.
> If you mind I took your pic I'll delete it
> I do quite a bit of photography BT I'm picky


Do you have any secrets to good 'action shots'? Almost every single one is just a goat shaped blur! This is an example of one that didn't blur (much) today, but it didn't turn out as well as I would have liked. You can't really tell from the angle that he was at a full run!

I often get down to goat level. It seems to help...except when goats take it as an invitation to MOB the the person with the camera. It is like they are saying "mom, I am helping!" No, no you are not! Now go over there and look cute, darn it!


----------



## goatgirl132

Can you turn up the shutter speed? 
The shutter speed can make such a difference! 
And look at what setting its in. 
Also look to see what kind of light its set in. (Daylight, cloudy)
And on the 2nd paragraph- YES!!! that's always me!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright, not exactly goats, but it is pictures 

Last ones' a bonus pic 

Ice from this year








Sunset from a couple months ago








Random sunlit fallen tree in my pasture








Some Koi fish








One of my female cattle dogs, Candy, on the trampoline in the snow








My Dixie Pup, when she was little, shes huge now 








Some piglets








Bonus pic! Autum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those pics were some of my crappy little cell phone pics, 

I have some pics of my horses, calves, and parrots too, if you want to see them.


----------



## goatgirl132

I really like the ice!!!


----------



## goatgirl132

I'll post more when I water mark them. I take pics for shows...


----------



## HoosierShadow

All are lovely photos  I think IMO the biggest thing in photography is...what does the picture mean to you? After all, your capturing your experiences & memories 

Anyone that wants to learn how to take nice pictures, really needs to learn about their camera, the settings, and what their camera is capable of doing. 
Putting a camera on auto or some pre set like sports, landscape, etc. and then thinking you'll get that perfect photo may not always work. Now for the average photo, sure it might. But if you want to improve your photos, you have to go beyond that.

Most cameras these days come with more options. I use Canon DSLR camera's and usually either shoot in full manual mode, or TV <shutter Priority>. I like having as much control over the camera settings as possible.

When you take a picture of a moving object, you have to make sure you have shutter speed. Without shutter speed you are more likely to have a blurry image. When I take pictures of the goats, I try to make sure my shutter speed is no less than 500. If I have good lighting then I prefer a shutter speed of 1000.

I photograph horses, it's my favorite hobby <and a nice side job>. I take photos at our local horse track in the spring/fall during the racemeets, I do local horse sales off and on through the year, and some horse events.

Here's a link to my photostream on flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/

Albums:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets


----------



## TrinityRanch

Here are some random shots from my computer. Couple of goaties in there...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The ice was my favorite too!


----------



## Stacykins

If only I had the shutter speed setting faster, maybe the iso a little lower, then this probably would have been a perfect picture. Oh well!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

Love em' !!!!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Here are a few. I'm no photographer at all, as you can tell! But I like pictures.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

More! That is all I could fit in one post!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

And more... gosh dang it they should allow more pics.. lol I love the one of Beady, the gray sheep. Looks like Volkswagon Beady. LOL! Most of these are mine, A few were taken by family members. I also have a picture of me feeling for babies in Beady. Thought it was funny because that is half of what I do around her. LOL! And my hair looks coolll...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

goat girl, what program are you using to color splash?


----------



## HoosierShadow

All such wonderful photos! Love all the animal pics, and some neat detail shots too.

What kind of camera do you all use?

This is the kind of stuff I photograph


----------



## TrinityRanch

HoosierShadow said:


> All such wonderful photos! Love all the animal pics, and some neat detail shots too.
> 
> What kind of camera do you all use?
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I photograph
> 
> 
> 
> I love your photography!! Horses are amazing!
> I have a Nikon Coolpix L810.
Click to expand...


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Just some random shots of our guinea pig.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Hoosier, I have always loved your photography! Awesome job! I have a... uhhh.... hold on a sec... here are some pics to keep you busy while I go look. Took these and edited them today. ETA: Alright.. I took the ones posted before with a FinePix s6000. The ones I am posting right now were taken with an old point and shoot Kodak EasyShare M381. This is the one I took these with (grey/blue option): http://www.amazon.com/Kodak-Easysha...73515344&sr=1-5&keywords=Kodak+EasyShare+M381


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HoosierShadow said:


> All such wonderful photos! Love all the animal pics, and some neat detail shots too.
> 
> What kind of camera do you all use?
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I photograph


Amazing as always! Love the pics, and the three Boer kids at the bottom are all smiling, so cute and funny. 
My camera is a crappy phone with....wait for it.... 5 Megapixels! Woo!!! My camera sucks, it take 85 billion years to finally take the picture, the flash sucks, and God forbid whatever I'm taking a picture decides to move! 
My actual camera decided to die last year and I haven't bought another one,but I probably will get another at kidding season, so I can get REALLY good pics of them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

The camera I was using for those last pics I posted has 12 megapixels... yeah, I have an extrememly cheapo camera.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Better megapixels than mine!^^


----------



## LamanchaLover

Sorry for the late reply! My camera isn't that great, just nice enough if you know what I mean. And nope I don't mind at all that you took the pic, what is the editing technique that you used though? I see that alot, but I can never find what it's called!


----------



## LamanchaLover

Wow you would think I've never been on the internet before, I totally missed pages 2 and 3! So now I just saw all the amazing pictures!! They are gorgeous! I think animals are the hardest to take pictures of, but yet nature seems just as hard. I really like the ice one too! Not trying to pick favorites, it just stuck out to me.


----------



## Macyllehub

My tomatillos are so happy this year!









By profession, I am a birth doula and I get to capture moments like these about 25 times a year 









How I stay healthy...









We homeschool year round...



















Camera is a Canon Rebel XTI, recently bought a Rebel T3i, love it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OMG how could I forget to post these?!?!?!
This is the snow we get. These are on our road, and in our pasture. And once again these are taken from a phone. REALLY wish I had a good camera when we get snow like this, but these are from my old phone which had 8mp instead of 5, so thats better right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In some of them you can totally tell I was on my horse, see the ear tip? 
And in the 3rd pic, yes my dog was actually up to her belly in snow  it was that deep. 

Walkin' in a winter wonderland....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here are some of my faves...


----------



## nchen7

LOVE winter wonderland!

getting my first big girl camera in a few weeks, so i hope to be able to share some more pictures. but the best one i have (not of goats) is this...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> LOVE winter wonderland!


I do too! It lasted about a month before it started melting. My only regret about it, NOT making a snowman or snow angle! Why I didn't do it? Never crossed my mind at the time! I'm so disapointed in myself for thinking about it AFTER the snow was gone ):

But can you imagine how beautiful those would have been with a camera like pros have? They would have been so cool!


----------



## Delilah

This isn't my picture it's one of my mom from a year or two ago I can't remember but I just love it!!


----------



## nchen7

don't feel bad...i haven't made a snowangel in about 3 years. all i can do is make some sand angels.....just not the same!


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> don't feel bad...i haven't made a snowangel in about 3 years. all i can do is make some sand angels.....just not the same!


Oh and all us New Englander's feel so bad for you....:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I know... Uh.. So awful!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Poor, poor dear


----------



## nchen7

HA! then come for a visit! make some sand angels with me! they're not quite as satisfying.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL....I'd love to...can I bring the goats??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll make some sand angles! At least you don't have to shovel feet of it to get to your goats  or get buried in it when raking it off the roof!


----------



## NyGoatMom

...or freeze to death while doing it!


----------



## nchen7

hey...i grew up in southern ontario....i've had my fair share of snow shovelling!

no, you can't bring your goaties, but you can hang out with mine!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok,ok it's the next best thing!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

HA, here is ours. Progressing last year and the shoveling of it.


----------



## nchen7

teeheehee. I remember those days! got a bit of frostbite on the tips of my ears one day....

shovelling aside, snow IS really pretty, you have to admit! the bunny likes the snow...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

That's Holly, she was obsessed with my rubber boats. She would try to throw them around hoping for more snow. I call her my gozilla rabbit. I had to go out like 5 times a day to check on her babies. "HAD to". lol


----------



## nchen7

hahahaha!!!! soo cute! my buckling likes to chew on my boots too. not sure how my goats would react if they saw snow..... lol


----------

